# What am i???



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

I got these 2 birds from a neighbor i thought they were both buff orphingtons but the black dots and dark wing colors got many wandering any suggestion on what it is?? And do you guys think roo or pullet?


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am talking about the one with redish wings and that is bigger


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How old are they? Can you get clearer pics of the side so we can see the saddle feathers.


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

I will when i get a chance


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry i haven't got around to the pics any idea what breed it is thoo???


----------

